# Poll: BioCube14 vs Ebi for Shrimp Only Tank



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

So I received a BioCube 14 as a gift, but I'm not sure if I want to keep it.

I was planning to buy a Fluval Ebi to use a shrimp tank, but now with the BioCube, I'm not sure what to do.

The tank will be lightly planted, probably only with mosses.

IF you were me, what would you do?!


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

sell the biocube, get a 20G long.... and start a shrimp tank. Fits more shrimp for the future, you can do more aquascaping also.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

You'd have to modify the biocube to prevent shrimp from getting into the filter intake through those top and bottom vents on the right hand side as well.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

I thought about getting a 20L but I currently don't have anywhere to keep a tank with that footprint at the moment. That's why I've been looking at these cube tanks.

Chris, I was thinking of using either sponge or mesh to cover the intake. I think sponge would be better for a bit more bio filtration.


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

Go with the tank you have. It will make the person who gave it to you happy. The Fluval Ebi is very nice but the Biocube is very nice, too, so love the one you already have is my advice. 

If you don't like the Biocube, you will easily be able to trade it for an Ebi or sell it, I am sure. Nice tank. Costs more than an Ebi I think.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

btw the ebi filter also eats shrimplets but its easy to slide some foam down there

agreed with sandy i just traded my garbage ebi for a used biocube14 and love it
my ebi's filter was even keeping me awake the last few nights it doesnt stay silent forever 

if you do decide to buy an ebi id say at least wait till u can get one with the new light bulbs included, the current ones burn out in 2 months


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

also if you didnt feel like modding your biocubes filter its 2x the size of the ebi you could toss a sponge filter in there, still have more money and more tank space than if you bought the ebi
its got better lights too including moonlighting


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

personally I'd go with the bio cube...I don't have an Ebi but my shrimp are currently in a 5-6 gallon & I wish it was bigger now as the room is very limited in the smaller tanks, cute for desk or nightstands.... guess it probably depends where your going to put it


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

its really nice having working lighting, lol
also i had shrimps jump out of the ebi even with the lid on cuz theres no lip on the glass at the top and theres a gap


----------



## Homahfan (Apr 22, 2010)

Having run a number of biocubes specifically for shrimp and now running ebi's... The biocube is just overkill, and the "meant to be" wet/dry filtration system is not shrimp friendly, even if you take measures to mod it by blocking intakes, and guarding against jumpers.

Cost of ownership of the cube is also high (those coralight bulbs and ballasts are costly). Not to mention you can get 2+ ebi (+media) setups for the price of a 14G biocube sans media. WRT to the shrimp I never ran more than one of the lights... and never made use of the moonlight LEDS...

Quality of the biocube over the ebi tanks there is no question. that is not just with respect to the issues with lights and backing. There is actually some variation with how the ebi's are put together... you can see this in how the ebi's are joined on the backside... they are not quite square and as a result some of the glass lids are not interchangeable.

My recommendation depends on what your focus is going to be... If it is shrimp? (which was my focus)... then go ebi. If your focus is a beauiful planted which happens to have shrimp!, then gowith the Biocube.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hmm Sandy is right, you should use the biocube since the person who gave it to you will be really happy. Make very good precautions and mods though to prevent shrimp being sucked like said above.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

What's the concern with the shrimp getting sucked in? When I had my 20 gallon running, I had 100's of shrimp in the tank, and probably 20 - 50 at a time in the Fluval 204. Every time I did filter maintenance, I just threw the shrimp back in.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Good points from both sides... but I think Homahfan is right: Biocube would be overkill for a shrimp only tank.

I'm probably going to try and sell the Biocube and then setup either an Ebi, or find a spot to setup a 20L.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Sandy Landau said:


> Go with the tank you have. It will make the person who gave it to you happy. The Fluval Ebi is very nice but the Biocube is very nice, too, so love the one you already have is my advice.
> 
> If you don't like the Biocube, you will easily be able to trade it for an Ebi or sell it, I am sure. Nice tank. Costs more than an Ebi I think.





mysticalnet said:


> Hmm Sandy is right, you should use the biocube since the person who gave it to you will be really happy. Make very good precautions and mods though to prevent shrimp being sucked like said above.


No concerns here! The person who gave it to me is very easy going and understanding.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> What's the concern with the shrimp getting sucked in? When I had my 20 gallon running, I had 100's of shrimp in the tank, and probably 20 - 50 at a time in the Fluval 204. Every time I did filter maintenance, I just threw the shrimp back in.


The way its designed to be a wet\dry is the problem. The shrimp will dry up if the water trickling in doesn't cover the entire grate. It's different with a canister filter, and they sure do live the life when they make it into there, lol!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ah I see. Makes sense. Thanks for explaining it, as I've been thinking about those biocubes for a while.


----------

